# one day two trips!



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice catchin' [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] looks like you guys did very well considering the weather conditions here lately, congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I know who I'm callin' to put me on my first Red. Congrats on a great day!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, great job!  I wouldn't have expected the bite to be that good.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Wow, great job!   I wouldn't have expected the bite to be that good.


x2. That's some serious catching fellas.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> I know who I'm callin' to put me on my first Red.  Congrats on a great day!


im ready when you are  ;D


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> > Wow, great job!   I wouldn't have expected the bite to be that good.
> 
> 
> x2. That's some serious catching fellas.


yeah the bites been awesome since all the rain.. the day before this i didn't make it out but my brother in law did and they caught a sweet slam and ended up catchin 10 trout over 4lbs...i think i have a pic..yep heres one pic








We fished scottsmoore landin this mornin for about an hour and caught 2 slot reds and three nice trout with one that was 28" .. i'll try and get some pics up tomorrow as we had a wheel bearing blow out on the way home  and i barely made it to work on time ;D ..the fish have been eatin everything we throw at em  
i emailed myself a pic since i had some free time at work heres a trout from this mornin


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like "high water is good water". Nice job.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Yer doing something right! Awesome job on the slam!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> > I know who I'm callin' to put me on my first Red.  Congrats on a great day!
> 
> 
> im ready when you are   ;D


How about Saturday? I'm 2hrs south.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> > > I know who I'm callin' to put me on my first Red.  Congrats on a great day!
> >
> >
> > im ready when you are   ;D
> ...


I already have plans to go offshore this weekend with some friends.. but next time you come up this way let me know!! if i have time we'll hit it up..


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

No worries. Hit me up next weekend.


----------

